# Pigeon Talk



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello,

It's me again! Our pigeon is well and still exercising his wings. He (or she) still can't fly.He started out with just a little cheeping noise sort of like a chick. Now he is grunting. We would like to know what he is saying.

Thanks-Therese Vick


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he's just started grunting, sounds like his voice is changing towards adulthood. Depends how old he is ... they usually have the adult molt and start sounding like 'real' pigeons about 3 months. Sometimes as they are growing they sound a little like a duck, even 

John


----------

